# Anyone ever imported seats from US?



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We'd like to change the upholstery in our rv. I saw these complete set of seats and sofa covered in leather in the states. They are $1400 + $460 shipping - total $1860 (around £950). Bet i'd have to pay import tax, how much is that?? But for around a grand, I could have a new leather interior (except for the dinette).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...e=ADME:L:RTQ:UK:1&viewitem=&item=270093707204


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

I am sure I can remember a thread where Kands had done this


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wouldn't it look awesome Stew! Don't think i'd go for cream though... Then we'd just have to find some hide so Sal could do the dinette, unless we did the dinette in a fabric to match??


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Why dont you send them the sizes of your dinette cushions and see if they can supply you with removable leather covers to match the seats??

But they do look awesome!!

Import duty would probably be 10% on total cost inc shipping plus VAT @ 17.5% on top of that.

Dazzer


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Why dont you send them the sizes of your dinette cushions and see if they can supply you with removable leather covers to match the seats??
> 
> But they do look awesome!!
> 
> ...


I didn't know you have to pay import duty and vat together... I thought you'd just land an import duty??


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer is right Shane.....people don't realise - yes it IS cheaper to buy in the States but its not just the shipping that's expensive, its the taxes loaded on top once the stuff gets here....that's why we call it rip-off Britain :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yes Shane we did import our leather seats from the USA. As said they are cheap to buy....... But add about the same cost for shipping to the UK Plus import duty (10%) Plus VAT on the whole sum.
Look beatiful but at a cost......

Keith


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

Snelly said:


> We'd like to change the upholstery in our rv. I saw these complete set of seats and sofa covered in leather in the states. They are $1400 + $460 shipping - total $1860 (around £950). Bet i'd have to pay import tax, how much is that?? But for around a grand, I could have a new leather interior (except for the dinette).
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...e=ADME:L:RTQ:UK:1&viewitem=&item=270093707204


I bought some captains chairs off them, more than happy, can't remember how much duty and vat I paid but it worked out very reasonable, also direct fit so no messing around.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Snelly

You could also try,

http://www.braddandhall.com/

but perhaps you have done already.

I haven't tried them and do not know their prices.

Best of luck

Duadua


----------

